# Squirrels....



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

Digging holes all over my newly overseeded lawn...tearing it up. I searched but I guess there's nothing you can do short of trapping or a 22...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

jingobah said:


> Digging holes all over my newly overseeded lawn...tearing it up. I searched but I guess there's nothing you can do short of trapping or a 22...


My son borrowed the neighbors Havahart trap and put in a baby carrot. I told him I didn't think it would work. He caught two that way. And a few chipmunks.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

I have squirrels and chipmunks tearing mine up. Going to try bait blocks near where they keep digging holes.


----------



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

I have a havahart trap but I'd be catching 50 squirrels a day lol...


----------



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

Came home today to about 15+ holes dug in my newly overseeded lawn & pretty deep too...dug all the grass right out & it was laying all over the surface...ugh.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Dunk bucket trap.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

got Pecans? Squirrels are mother natures way of letting you know winter is coming.


----------



## polofitted007 (Sep 16, 2019)

jingobah said:


> Came home today to about 15+ holes dug in my newly overseeded lawn & pretty deep too...dug all the grass right out & it was laying all over the surface...ugh.


I thought I was the only one that had to deal with this. I also have moles. They are doing there best to ruin my yard...


----------



## alter_nate (Nov 14, 2019)

I used bird netting when I had a similar problem and there was no squirrels in newly seeded area covered with a layer of compost. It does a fairly good job of keeping birds away too, except for some small ones that peck around the edges. Maybe you should try this.


----------



## kreemerz (Apr 28, 2020)

Factor said:


> got Pecans? Squirrels are mother natures way of letting you know winter is coming.


Repellent is my way to let squirrels know, that the next world is coming if they don't stop tearing up my lawn.


----------

